

EBay Customer Service suggest use other sites- Not Ebay? - bigsomar

Dear xxxxx,<p>I’m writing you about the lot of bike (eBay Item #:xxxxxxxxxx) that you purchased. After reviewing this case I see you wanted the seller to pay for your return shipping, because the bike has many scratches in the pain, and broken brake lever cap. That must have been frustrating to receive it in that condition.
As you may have noticed, your case has been closed and a refund is not going to be issued due to the following reason:
-- You did not pay for the item through the eBay checkout
While reading through the message I show you sent the seller your direct credit card number. In the future it is imperative you never send anyone your direct credit card number. When you give someone your direct credit card, they’re potentially able to charge anything they want on it. When you pay through the ebay checkout, sellers never get your full financial information so it is protected.
The reason why this case has been closed is because it wasn’t paid through our ebay checkout, which we rely on to be able to retract from a seller. Paying through eBay checkout allows us to have electronic record of all transactions. In the event a transaction does not go through as planned, we would have the ability retract the funds back from the seller, since they were spent on our website. As this case has been closed, the item is no longer covered by our eBay Buyer Protection
In summary, the resolution center case has closed without a refund being issued because you did not pay for the item through the eBay checkout, which voided our ability to be able to retract the funds from the seller.
I know this wasn’t the outcome you had hoped for, so I would suggest looking at this as an opportunity to learn how to avoid a situation like this in the future. I know your next transaction will go much smoother.
There are a lot of sites out there to choose from these days. Thank you for continually choosing eBay.
Sincerely,
xxxxxx x
eBay Customer Service
======
manicbovine
I have never used eBay, so maybe this is a stupid question... by why in the
world would you have sent your credit card number directly to the seller?

~~~
bigsomar
It is over the phone transaction, seller was missing a digit each time and was
not able to process. I trusted my credit card than Paypal, credit card helped
me with a issue earlier.

But again, this is not about trust. Its about the eBay customer service
response/arrogance.

~~~
manicbovine
Ok, I'll continue to show my ignorance here.

What is ebay supposed to do for you? They can't verify the transaction, so
it'd be foolish of them to start issuing refunds from their own coffers. They
can't force the seller to refund (as far as I understand).

I'm going off-topic about the perceived arrogance. I'm just curious about what
you expected _ebay_ to do.

~~~
bigsomar
Explain ''There are a lot of sites out there to choose from these days''

------
bigsomar
Last line 'There are a lot of sites out there to choose from these days'

------
cvjones360
Next line, 'Thank you for continually choosing eBay.'

~~~
bigsomar
arrogant?

